#ubuntu-us-tn 2010-12-27
 * wrst goes offline for a few
<wrst> cyberanger I have been doing some rewiring
<cyberanger> :-D
<cyberanger> 10Gethernet by chance? >:-)
<wrst> ha ha no just cleaning up
<wrst> hello Xpistos
<Xpistos> hey wrst
<wrst> how are you doing Xpistos ?
<Xpistos> windows command line yeah
<wrst> sounds... well not so fun :)
<electricus> morning
<wrst> morning electricus
<cyberanger> Xpistos: windows and command line makes as much as central and intelligence
<cyberanger> I wish you well
<cyberanger> on that matter
<cyberanger> hey electricus
<Xpistos> it wasn't that bad
<cyberanger> hey wrst
<wrst> hey cyberanger
<cyberanger> Xpistos: well, that's good, I still stand by what I said, I can still write batch files, but on linux bash is a king so great, it even rules over mac ;-)
<cyberanger> how's everybodys day
<electricus> It was sure nice to have a break.  I had pretty much all last week off and may take off Thurs-Fri this week
<Worldspice_Will> Peace
<Worldspice_Will> slow at work this week, i'm trying to outline some goals for the coming year.
<electricus> oops
<Xpistos> how can I tell if my box can support a 3tb drive?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2010-12-28
 * wrst thinks he has his wires about straight
 * wrst has one more reboot
<cyberanger> wrst: pull this wire, it looks shiney ;-)
<wrst> ha ha trying to get my setup something that looks sane cyberanger
<wrst> how are you doing?
<cyberanger> I'm doing well, just enjoying the insanity in my setup, something about it appeals to the schizophrenic in me
<cyberanger> well, both of them actually
<cyberanger> glad your setup is sane ;-)
<cyberanger> doing good, just watching some dollhouse (of which that schizophrenic quote was shamelessly borrowed from)
<wrst> what type of insanity are you doing cyberanger ?
<cyberanger> at the moment openvpn
 * cyberanger is overlooking something, and knows it, it shouldn't be harder than installing linux on a toaster
<wrst> vpns are something i have never messed with
<cyberanger> I have, this is a bit further than before
<cyberanger> and I am doing it all config files, no webmin and such
<chris4585> cyberanger, I made a reference to linux on a toaster today how strange lol
<cyberanger> well, I should have said snowblower then, darn (I was saving that one for later)
<chris4585> nah, I'm just saying sometimes I feel really connected to the universe or something
<cyberanger> hehe
<wrst> cyberanger: i like me some webmin :)
<cyberanger> (I still missed my timing for a good snowblower refrence though, http://imagebin.org/129857 )
<cyberanger> oh, one that I should use when I blog about diaspora, I forgot about this one ;-) http://xkcd.com/743/
<wrst> goodnight everyone
<cyberanger> night wrst
<Xpistos> morning
<Xpistos> wrst
<wrst> morning Xpistos i'm still on vacation woot woot!
<Xpistos> cool
<wrst> yes gotta work tomorrow then off the rest of the week so 1 day work weeks i am all about that!
<cyberanger> Xpistos: afaik, there is no hdd limit
<cyberanger> at least one you can hit
<cyberanger> morning all
<Xpistos> cool
<cyberanger> Xpistos: that's assuming that this is all standard rig, nothing odd about the mobo, safe odds
<cyberanger> my netbook falls the other way, 2GB HDD is solid state, soldered right to the mobo
<Xpistos> cyberanger: I needed check to see if I could put a 3 tb drive in my server and it said something about a 2.19 tb limit in the description of the hdd
<cyberanger> hrm, what said that? the mobo?
<Xpistos> no the drive itself
<cyberanger> the 3tb drive said it wass a 2.19tb drive?
<Xpistos> no in the description on new egg it said some mobo have a limitation
<wrst> xpistos I have never had those limits pan out everything has worked for me
<Xpistos> cool
<Xpistos> Cause right now I could use a 3tb
<Xpistos> swap out the junk there and keep the important stuff (home movies and picts ect) to my 500 gb drive
<cyberanger> Xpistos: tread carefully, that drive is big, it maybe the first to pan out
<cyberanger> idk, I doubt it, but that msg is enough to rattle my head
<wrst> yeah I have just broken the limits by .5 TB
<Xpistos> wrst: how big?
<wrst> limit was 1TB I went with 1.5
<wrst> cyberanger: i'm still using irssi
<cyberanger> wrst: sweet
<wrst> yes its not as good as quassel in a lot of ways but better in others so i'm sticking with for a while
<Worldspice_Will> i've only ever used xchat. i tried pidgin briefly for irc and hated it.
<wrst> i am curious what the log will log like after a year
<wrst> yeah Worldspice_Will pidgin stinks for irc, its great for other stuff but for irc not so much
<Worldspice_Will> i want to implement an ejabberd server here.
<wrst> Worldspice_Will: well i have to ask what is that? it sounds cool :)
<Worldspice_Will> it's a xmpp server, same protocol that iChat and Google Talk are based on. It supports end to end encryption, message archiving, group chat.
<Worldspice_Will> it's really a must for a mobile office. too many companies are still on Yahoo and AIM, completely unsecure and unrealiable.
<Worldspice_Will> *insecure.
<cyberanger> Worldspice_Will: hating pidgin as an irc client is a natural responce for so many
<Worldspice_Will> it's adequate is all  you ever do is chat on one or two channels.
<cyberanger> ejabberd isn't bad, I've used some other jabber daemons, not bad
<cyberanger> bitlbee is a better option for a client, if your 9/10ths irc and 1/10th IM
<cyberanger> and that's what I've used for awhile now
<cyberanger> http://www.linuxjournal.com/podcast/linux-journal-insider-february-2011, should be worth the wait
<cyberanger> Worldspice_Will: what do you use now, for IRC and IM?
<cyberanger> and what do you plan to use
<wrst> ahh i see Worldspice_Will thanks :)
<Worldspice_Will> i use xchat + empathy on my desktop
<Worldspice_Will> gchat and fring on android
<cyberanger> Worldspice_Will: do you prefer xchat?
<wrst> Worldspice_Will: i used to use quassel but no way to connect to quassel from android and with ssh, screen and irssi i can do that
<Worldspice_Will> gtk compatibility plus i've been on Linux for over 10 years, it's all there was when i started.
<cyberanger> wrst: and that's the reason I wound up using bitlbee (after some issues with configing it for an alternate port, or it and my ircd griped at each other)
<cyberanger> it wasn't a client in the normal since, my favorite client (irssi) was able to be accessed from anything
<cyberanger> however at that time I didn't fathom a smartphone being a part of anything (however I could have, my wallet shrunk my foresight)
<cyberanger> Worldspice_Will: have you tried irssi, weechat, chatzilla, or any other client
<cyberanger> same for IM (like amsn, psi)?
 * cyberanger finds it funny that those who've been on linux since day one stick to a gui, and I'm a stones throw short from full time cli myself
<wrst> some of us like the "easy" way cyberanger  :)
<cyberanger> wrst: says the guy using irssi ;-)
 * cyberanger waited for that one, but yeah, I get it, the words job and day come to mind, though not in that order ;-)
<Worldspice_Will> i've used chatzilla. had some memory problems with it a while back, but that's when Firefox was a major resource hog.
<Worldspice_Will> i'm not afraid of command line apps. i like rtorrent. it has the smallest memory footprint of all the bittorrent clients.
<wrst> it all comes down to what works best
<cyberanger> wrst: I love rtorrent myself
<cyberanger> use it to seed linux distros mainly (while I do believe in copyright reform, I never got around to putting an eye patch on and waiving the jolley roger)
<cyberanger> an intresting way to distrubte tv too http://www.pioneerone.tv/
<cyberanger> Worldspice_Will: glad your a fan?
<cyberanger> hey netritious
<cyberanger> Worldspice_Will: glad your a fan! (whoops)
<netritious> howdy cyberanger
<netritious> howdy locotn :)
<cyberanger> Worldspice_Will: what's kept you from setting up ejabberd, or similar jabberd
<Worldspice_Will> my coworker is moving out of the office today. after today i'll have my own window office. how many other sysadmins can say that :)
<wrst> netritious: howdy
<netritious> howdy wrst
<Worldspice_Will> cyberanger, i just started here about 3 weeks ago. i'm just getting up to speed.
 * cyberanger can, but that's cause I freelance too, and my freelance office was my choice
<cyberanger> Worldspice_Will: ah, gotcha, makes sense
 * cyberanger wants to make some setup scripts for that, really should too, would help out for swissknife-router
<Worldspice_Will> i have some ideas to implement some technologies that will make our office more mobile. jabber chat is just one of them. i have a few goals outlined for the coming year.
<cyberanger> jabber is a secure chat server, has a niche I overlooked in swissknife-router, D'Oh (the whole point is to aid in communications for disaster relief, and I overlooked a bloddy chat service, wow I feel dumb atm)
<cyberanger> Worldspice_Will: what's some other ideas (if you can say)
<cyberanger> ?
<cyberanger> netritious: what's going on?
<netritious> cyberanger: nothing much....fixing a computer
<wrst> i threw about 3 computers out today
<netritious> what was wrong with them wrst?
<wrst> well had windows 98 stickers on them, removed all i could find useful they were taking up so much space
<netritious> ah ancient pc's
<wrst> yes very much so
<cyberanger> that's not ancient, you took them to a landfill?
<Worldspice_Will> cyberanger, i'm kind of in a unique position. all of the applications i develop for internal use can be resold to our business customers. i want to move us into a mobile office, cloud computing environment. there are a lot of different technologies i can implement.
<wrst> yes cyberanger
 * cyberanger hates the term cloud computing, sees it as just a consumer friendly name for the terminal mainframe model I used before the term was used
<wrst> cyberanger: i cna't say i'm overly thrilled with leaving google totally in control of all my data even though i guess i just about have anyway
<cyberanger> wrst: cool, mobile offices is a nice way for the red cross, seen them use alot of that methodolgy
<cyberanger> wrst: google, microsoft, yahoo, yeah, agreed
<wrst> yes especially microsoft and yahoo... yuck!
<cyberanger> I've done what I can to diversy, and also keep myself in sole control, without overburdening myself
<cyberanger> thus my fandom of VPS's and SSH, so on
<cyberanger> but there's a point where a local machine is best
<Worldspice_Will> i think cloud computing is great for business, as long as the business owns or is in control of it's own cloud.
<Worldspice_Will> what sucks is when you show up to a presentation and you realize that your presentation is on your desktop at home, or your thumb drive won't work in the board room... I've had both happen to me.
<Worldspice_Will> anyone else here using linux in a professional capacity?
<wrst> Worldspice_Will: i do use it on occasion at work i keep ubuntu installed but i'm a bean counter, so guess not really :)
<Worldspice_Will> i've worked with accountants and finance departments for the last 6 years until this job.
<cyberanger> Worldspice_Will: yes, I try to push it into my work actually
<cyberanger> but considering how far Windows has pushed, it's a pain
<cyberanger> I'm working on startup plans that would really push ubuntu far
<Worldspice_Will> wrst, are you a CPA?
<wrst> studying to get there Worldspice_Will
<wrst> need to get the exam taken
<Worldspice_Will> do you work for a accountancy firm or ...
<wrst> no a company
<Worldspice_Will> got it. i have a BBA, considered accountancy, i had higher grades in acct and finance than MIS.
<wrst> don't really want to get into working for a firm but want the cpa it cna't hurt to have it
<Worldspice_Will> i know an accountant/farmer. he works from January to April as an accountant and is an organic farmer the rest of the year. he owns the only certified organic farm in w. tn.
<wrst> thats cool Worldspice_Will
#ubuntu-us-tn 2010-12-29
<chris4585> wrst, poke
<cyberanger> chris4585: prod
<chris4585> cyberanger, hi
<cyberanger> chris4585: how's things
<cyberanger> seems your connection came and left quite a bit today
<chris4585> can't complain
<chris4585> probably because I was asleep
<chris4585> otherwise I try close xchat if I seem to be disconnecting too much
<chris4585> probably because of some downloading I was doing while sleeping
<wrst> hey chris4585
<wrst> how are you doing?
<chris4585> wrst, I saw this and for some reason I thought you would like this very much http://www.webupd8.org/2010/12/arios-light-interface-and-heavy.html
<wrst> chris4585: i might have to try a live cd or try it in a vm that looks pretty interesting
<wrst> thanks for the link
<chris4585> yeah it looks really clean
<wrst> yes, i must say i have really fallen in love with arch of late chris4585
<chris4585> it pretty much has everything that anyone could want
<wrst> cool looks neat
<chris4585> wrst, hehe arch is <3 I miss it. I only wish I had another (good) spare computer with a real purpose to run arch
<wrst> i have been useing it all the time
<wrst> lately ubuntu and vm's has been giving me fits, while i will i'm sure go back fulltime to ubuntu right now its serving the puprose
<wrst> good morning everyone
<wrst> wb chris4585
<chris4585> thanks wrst
<chris4585> had to 'unplug' the internet temporarily or squeeze the tubes for as much as i could get without getting cut off :)
<wrst> ha ha chris4585
<wrst> you still running satellite internet?
<Xpistos> morning all
<Xpistos> wrst
<wrst> Xpistos: what's shaking?
<Xpistos> hopefully not much today
<chris4585> yes
<wrst> my first day at work since wed of last week
<wrst> i would love to have some other internet option chris4585 but just haven't found a good one yet
<chris4585> I'd like to just have cable regardless of who provides it
<wrst> i have very slow and expensive dsl
<chris4585> I remember when I thought dsl was the shizz lol, I didn't realize back then how much I'd rather of had cable, oh well
<chris4585> I've found a way to manage
<wrst> our dsl is stable but that's about all i can say the price is crazy
<chris4585> I'd like stable, I mean satellite is stable but.. I have to continually work around downloads and when to download them, anything more than a 2mb jpg I have to think twice about
<chris4585> our satellite is about $90/mo also
<chris4585> I'd love to start a download and come back without worrying "will I have decent internet tomorrow if I download this now?"
<wrst> hello Worldspice_Will
<Worldspice_Will> hey, what's up?
<wrst> putting in my one day at work this week, how are you?
<Worldspice_Will> i'm putting in 40 solid hours, i just started this job, can't be perceived as slacking. :)
<wrst> ha ha Worldspice_Will it wouldn't be just perceived in my case :)
<Worldspice_Will> i came in early today to arrange and decorate my office. now in dire need of some sort of breakfast pastry.
<wrst> ha ha i love me some breakfast pasteries
<Xpistos> nah, I can only eat cheese danis
<Xpistos> or danish rather
<Xpistos> or donuts
<Xpistos> I like breakfast burritos
<wrst> those are good too Xpistos :)
 * Xpistos wishes he had a breakfast burrito right now!
<wrst> me too or even a lunch burrito
<chris4585> wrst, I'm not sure if you got that last bit before I disconnected
<wrst> oh i think it was idle chatter about breakfast pasteries chris4585 :)
<chris4585> ah well I said.. I'd like stable, I mean satellite is stable but.. I have to continually work around downloads and when to download them, anything more than a 2mb jpg I have to think twice about, our satellite is about $90/mo also
<pace_t_zulu> wrst ping
<chris4585> I'd love to start a download and come back without worrying "will I have decent internet tomorrow if I download this now?"
<Worldspice_Will> Whole foods is right next door to my employer. the bakery calls me daily. :)  I need fuel because I need to learn SNMP and Nagios asap.
<Worldspice_Will> I think I'm going to upgrade to Comcast Business at home. I really need the static ip
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: pong
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: unity works in virtualbox now ... virtualbox 4.0
<wrst> i have a static ip Worldspice_Will one of the things i do like about my current setup
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: i need to try it again, last kernel upgrade made it unuseable i may brab the daily build
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: i got tired of reinstalling
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: its quicker to chroot from a live cd ... if you can do that
<pace_t_zulu> it's a pretty cool technique
<wrst> i have also so that's why i've given it a couple weeks
 * wrst adds that to list of things he needs to figure out
<Worldspice_Will> Comcast Business is $75/mo for 12/2 Mbps and a static IP.
<wrst> Worldspice_Will: i'm out 79 bukcs for dsl and phone
<wrst> comcast is not available to me or any thing else really
<chris4585> chroot is awesome, not being aware of the power of chroot is like not knowing what food is like
<wrst> well chris4585 i like to eat so i guess i need to figure it out :)
 * chris4585 nods
<Worldspice_Will> I actually work for an ISP now, perhaps I should see if we have an employee discount :)
<pace_t_zulu> wrst i've done it a few times... it isn't too hard to figure out
<wrst> i might check that out tonight i want to get it back to running
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: basically you want to boot to the live cd
<pace_t_zulu> then you mount the '/' partition for your install
<pace_t_zulu> if the '/' partition is at /dev/sda1 you'd do it like this
<pace_t_zulu> mkdir /mnt/sda1
<pace_t_zulu> mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1
<pace_t_zulu> chroot /mnt/sda1
<pace_t_zulu> chris4585: does that look about right to you?
<wrst> ok i think i can do all that without issue
<chris4585> pace_t_zulu, yep
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: unity is definitely not as responsive gnome
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: but they have plenty time to optimize
<wrst> yeah i have been having issues with 10.10, so i have been using arch lately
<wrst> wish i had stayed with 10.04
<chris4585> wrst, pretty much once you run the chroot /mnt/sda1 command, it will allow you to run a terminal as if you were running off the mounted partition... if that makes sense
<wrst> yes that does
 * wrst is amazed but that does make sense
<chris4585> then just exit to get back to normal
<wrst> that's easy enough!
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: what kind of problems have you been having with 10.10?
<pace_t_zulu> Worldspice_Will: congratulations on the new job
<Worldspice_Will> pace_t_zulu, thanks, i'm thrilled and blessed
<wrst> slowness pace_t_zulu
<wrst> especially using virtual box
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: i like unity
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: like you said... unfinished - but i like where it's going
<vychune> hello
<wrst> cyberanger, pace_t_zulu  i may need your help with a screwup
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: what's the problem?
<wrst> well i was trying to do a good deed and approve a new member on my phone and i declined them
<wrst> i sent the user an email anything else i can do?
<wrst> or that you or cyberanger can do?
<chris4585> I can't wait for unity to be finished
<chris4585> I'd like to see the ability to put gadgets and what not on unity somewhere
<wrst> chris4585: yes and the ability to move the dock chris4585
<chris4585> yeah, I'm not really fond of the whole thing on the left but whatever
<wrst> yeah me either
<wrst> seems a little silly
<chris4585> personally... I think the dock should be optional or module, I'd much rather use awn
<chris4585> awn + dockbarx is leetness....
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: why did you deny that owens346 guy?
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: i should have read up
<pace_t_zulu> pleia2: ping
<pace_t_zulu> pleia2: we accidentally declined a request for membership ... is there a way to retroactively approve on launchpad?
<pleia2> pace_t_zulu: on the team's main LP page there is an "Add member" link
<pleia2> you can just add them that way
<pace_t_zulu> done
<pace_t_zulu> thanks pleia2 :)
<pleia2> sure
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: sorted out that owens346 request ... is a member now
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: thank you very very much
<wrst> pleia2: thanks! for helping pace_t_zulu  fixe my screw up
<pleia2> no problem, that's why I'm here :)
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: no problem... you are very much on top of approving new members - we can excuse a mistake from time to time ;)
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: that's why we're a team
<wrst> ha ha and a darn good team pace_t_zulu  :)
<pace_t_zulu> i am emailing the guy to explain
<wrst> ok i sent him a message also pace_t_zulu  that would be great
#ubuntu-us-tn 2010-12-30
<wrst> chibihogoshino: how's it going?
<chibihogoshino> ok
<wrst> that's good
<chibihogoshino> watching ore no imouto
 * wrst has no clue what that is
<chibihogoshino> a anime
<chibihogoshino> my little sister cant be this cute
<wrst> ha ha
<linuxman410> anyone here
<wrst> hey linuxman410
<linuxman410> hey wrst
<linuxman410>  how r u
<wrst> doing good linuxman410  how about yourself?
<linuxman410> doing ok how come you denied someone membership on the team just curious
<wrst> didn't mean to :) pace_t_zulu  got it fixed
<linuxman410> ok did not know
<wrst> i was on my phone and was trying to do it and hit the wrong button
<linuxman410> oh ok
<wrst> i sent an apology email :)
<wrst> well linuxman410 i'm out for the night have fun!
<linuxman410> you too
<chibihogoshino> bloody great ending to the series
<cyberanger> wrst: I can add them still
<cyberanger> i think you both can also do that
<wrst> cyberanger: pace_t_zulu got them added but thanks for the heads up he showed me how to do that also
<cyberanger> cool
<linuxman410> morning cyberanger and wrst
<cyberanger> hey linuxman410
<linuxman410> how r u
<wrst> hey linuxman410
<linuxman410> hey wrst
<linuxman410> how are you
<wrst> yeah cyberanger kinda embarassing i sent a nice welcome to the team note with declining them :\
 * wrst is rebooting hopefully to natty brb
<cyberanger> hehe yeah
<cyberanger> welcome to this wonderful moderated team you've been declined from
<linuxman410> cyberanger we decline them then welcome them to the team
<cyberanger> mistakes happen in the process of learning
<cyberanger> and wrst was learning how awesome a smartphone can be
<wrst> well that was fail
<linuxman410> is his smart phone running droid
<wrst> yes it is linuxman410
<wrst> droid and fat fingers linuxman410  :)
<linuxman410> ok just checking i left the iphone for a blackberry
<wrst> linuxman410: i'm a big fan of android
<linuxman410> i am not my daughter has one that locks up all the time
<linuxman410> i have done replaced it once
<linuxman410> hers is a motorola backflip
<wrst> never had any issues i think i have rebooted mine twice in a month and one of those was due to updates requiring it
<linuxman410> wrst what kind do you have
<wrst> lg vortex, very low powered "beginner" type phone
<wrst> but i like the size of it, and it runs ssh app real well and thats my main want anyway, and angry birds, it runs angry birds :)
 * wrst heads to get a cd 
<wrst> CD's are so 2000
<linuxman410> i still use cds but with new version of ubuntu will have to get dvds
<wrst> linuxman410: i'm putting it on a cd now
<wrst> i generally use usb but for some reason that isn't working exactly right
<linuxman410> but last time i seen a iso it was about 849 megs of natty
<wrst> yeah they have gotten it down, on everything except a mac build i think
<cyberanger> linuxman410: backflip was a poor design, at&t and motorola tweaked
<cyberanger> some here like it, but I see it as a carriers testbed really
<cyberanger> linuxman410: why do we need dvd's for 11.
<cyberanger> opps I mean natty
<wrst> up until the last week or so of daily builds the iso was oversized cyberanger
<linuxman410> i thought it was over 800 megs must have been looking at another os
<wrst> but really i think that it MUST fit a cd is a little silly
<wrst> nearly everyone has dvd's now or if not thumb drives
<cyberanger> well, I can see using dvd's too, but it'll screw my project if there is a need to grab a 3gb cd to install less than a gig from it
<cyberanger> and the nearly everyone is flawed logic
<wrst> i see merits to both, but with the ease of doing usb just seems like there shouldn't be such a fuss about it
<linuxman410> it is only 717 megs it will fit on a cd
<wrst> well i'm off to reboot with a cd this time
<wrst> brb
<cyberanger> I have never converted anyone on a dvd machine, they may have had one, but they didn't use their primary rig
<cyberanger> and the mobo might not do a usb boot
<linuxman410> me neither i fixed a woman's windows computer and she made me a shirt with tux on it that says linuxman
<cyberanger> hehe
<linuxman410> i think it is cool i wear it to work
<cyberanger> and with my latest project, I'd rather assume they can't and be wrong
<cyberanger> with satellite internet caps, all the more reason
<linuxman410> what is your latest project
 * wrst does the kernel panic shuffle
<cyberanger> a coderspace in Adak, AK
<linuxman410> i could not use satelite internet they limit you too much
<cyberanger> they do indeed
<linuxman410> i download about 10 or 12 linux iso a month
<cyberanger> but I've had to work with it before, got that mess covered
<cyberanger> there is a period each day that the don't meter
<linuxman410> i would use up my banwidth in a hour
<cyberanger> and If I run a mirror there, it works
<cyberanger> once the mirror is running, everything but #ubuntu+1 is fairly static
<cyberanger> and that's the hard part
<linuxman410> cyberanger you on satelite internet now
<cyberanger> I'm working out bandwidth saving measures, and a new ISP for the town
<cyberanger> no, but in the past
<linuxman410> is it not more expensive than dsl and cable
<cyberanger> and celluar internet used to be the same way, and that's also where I learned some tricks from
<cyberanger> well, up their the current isp installed ftth, but the only uplink is still via satellite
<cyberanger> rates speeds and caps are absurd
<wrst> cyberanger: i would love to have another isp but our options are well just about none here
<cyberanger> and last time I was on satellite myself for an extended amount of time, was when katrina wiped out anything else
<cyberanger> wrst: yeah, I'd like my model to work well for any town, doubt it will
<cyberanger> but I'm gonna try
<wrst> where i live i suppose we are doing good just to have internet
<cyberanger> Adak was large as a navy base, 6k at it's highest but now about 60-75 people that are allways there
<linuxman410> i moved from city to country but in some parts of country we do have dsl and cable but some parts have nothing
<cyberanger> fishing town, so it flucuates
<cyberanger> and nobody has a line to the next biggest town 500 mi east
<cyberanger> dutch harbor
<cyberanger> so even phone is satellite
<cyberanger> http://www.adaktu.com/internet.html
<linuxman410> there is a guy online who posted plans for a wireless reciever you can get wireless from 50 miles away
<cyberanger> that's option 1, option 2 is hughesnet
<cyberanger> wildblue isn't an option
<cyberanger> and cost goes up, or quality down from there
<cyberanger> linuxman410: what kind of wireless
<linuxman410> that if a resturant has free wireless you can pick it up
<linuxman410> that silver plan is almost dial up in the above link
<linuxman410> i remember downloading my first iso on dial up it took me 3 days
<cyberanger> unlikely, wifi is line of sight, avg router is 48mw, I don't think therotical settings can be done
<cyberanger> and that's 60 bucks too, unfortunately
<linuxman410> he said he tested it first with 10 miles and then kept increasing to see how far away he could get it
<cyberanger> but connect too...idk
<linuxman410> the guy said he connected i am only taking his word
<cyberanger> yeah, I follow, I just can't see it unless he's boosted his power and installed an extrenely sensitive antenni
<linuxman410> he said it cost him 50 bucks to make the antenni
<cyberanger> and beyond 1w power is against part 15 regulations of the fcc (deals with wifi)
<cyberanger> and for adak, it'd need to be 500 miles
<cyberanger> thing is idk how they got alaskan grant money for fiber to the home
<linuxman410> http://www.engadget.com/2005/11/15/how-to-build-a-wifi-biquad-dish-antenna/     check out this cyberanger
<cyberanger> as they dont meet min. requirements
<cyberanger> done that myself, for a 5 mile link
<cyberanger> was fun
<linuxman410> cyberanger so you made one of those
<linuxman410> got to go see ya later almost work time
<cyberanger> yep, fun too
<cyberanger> anything beyond 5mi was the next ridge
<cyberanger> but from that ridge I'd like to do it for 30 miles
<cyberanger> mt leconte
<wrst> broadcast signal located there would go a long way
<cyberanger> wrst: about 30 miles to look rock as a relay, 5 miles here
<cyberanger> and then an ISP for mt leconte and more
<cyberanger> or so the idea could be
<Xpistos> morning all
<Xpistos> wrst
<cyberanger> hey Xpistos
<Xpistos> hey cyberanger
<wrst> mroning Xpistos
<cyberanger> note to self, get a UPS for a Directv DVR
<elijah-mbp> crash something there?
<cyberanger> a 1 sec. power outage, at most
<cyberanger> but 5 minutes to get the reciver going
<cyberanger> disk check, reconnect to the dish
<cyberanger> my server here is possibly down too
<cyberanger> but that's ok
<cyberanger> I'm the only one using it
<cyberanger> but the reciever is more annoying
<cyberanger> and more likely to do damage
<cyberanger> plus watching back to the future is easier when the DVR has power
<cyberanger> luckily no issues, but brownouts here are common enough
<cyberanger> there will be, with enough occurances
<wrst> hello netritious
<netritious> howdy wrst
<cyberanger> hey netritious
<wrst> and happy almost new year or something like that
 * wrst feels he has to say happy something after the last few weeks
<cyberanger> hey netritious have you ever thought about starting an isp?
<cyberanger> wrst: happy deleting a new member?
<cyberanger> no that's not right
<cyberanger> we'll settle for a new year heehee
<cyberanger> hey pace_t_zulu
<netritious> hey cyberanger
<netritious> uhm not really, well briefly maybe a loooong time ago
<cyberanger> well, I ask cause I've been thinking about it, to detail
<cyberanger> not too different in ways to a hosting provider, so I wondered
<wrst> ha ha cyberanger :P
<wrst> that's  a ha ha on the member deleting cyberanger
<cyberanger> thou shall not needlessly press delete
<wrst> yeah cyberanger me and my android and our first altercation
<cyberanger> thou shall not blame android for ones own actions ;-)
<cyberanger> reminds me of a simpsons ep.
<pace_t_zulu> hey cyberanger netritious wrst
<netritious> hey pace_t_zulu
<cyberanger> hey pace_t_zulu
<elijah-mbp> starting an isp = hard work these days
<cyberanger> elijah-mbp: you've looked into it?
<elijah-mbp> no, been the slave labor when one got started in cookeville 15 years ago  :/
<elijah-mbp> acquired by earthlink after i parted ways.
<elijah-mbp> i built a bunch of linux machines on the cheap for them, we wired them up as dhcp/ftp/mail/etc
<cyberanger> ah
<elijah-mbp> i'm sure it's easier now - other than "where are you gonna get connectivity from" ….
<cyberanger> I'm just looking at hughesnet and http://www.adaktu.com/internet.html as the two options
<cyberanger> the upstream isp bit is the one remaining hassle too
<elijah-mbp> i'd love to see someone start a mesh network of some sort around here - i'd be happy to mount a node on the rooftop ;)
<cyberanger> I can't drag fiber into town, from seattle
<cyberanger> ironically, the exact setup I've decieded to go with
<elijah-mbp> :)
<elijah-mbp> this is in Adak?
<cyberanger> http://www.villagetelco.org/about/mesh-potato/
<elijah-mbp> i do pay some attention some of the time :)
<cyberanger> yeah, Adak, AK
<cyberanger> however I'd do it anywhere I could justify
<cyberanger> but I think that with what another group's trying todo, and some other details of Adak, it's the best testing ground
<elijah-mbp> how well does that work in heavy snow conditions?  do you have to have it under cover or under a dome or something to keep it sanely operational?
<cyberanger> unfortunately, idk how I'm gonna handle any phone service if I do that part
<elijah-mbp> at this point, i would just worry about IP traffic.
<cyberanger> my same thoughts, esp since that's one thing Adak's got going for it, unlimited talk and sms for 20 bucks, their BTS doesn't support data, but oh well
<cyberanger> as for snow, Adak isn't too far north, alot of wind and fog
<cyberanger> but it's not snow 24/7
<cyberanger> no metal in the enclosure, all plastic
<cyberanger> I'd like to think the heat of this thing is enough to keep it off
<cyberanger> and if not, as long as hudimidity is also kept at a good amount, I can build an extremely small heater for it
<cyberanger> I think wind is my bigger problem actually, the record isn't recorded, becuase the sensor was ripped off
<cyberanger> (I wish I could have unlimited talk and text here for 20 bucks)
<cyberanger> and I plan to setup dns and ntp on the island, and probally an ubuntu repository mirror, should really cut down on traffic
<cyberanger> it's nice how an unused serial port, a garmin gps reciever, and gpsd is all you need to have a stratum 1 ntpd server ;-)
<cyberanger> I also considered http://www.ubnt.com/bullet
<cyberanger> but unfortunately it's tempature limit is -4F
<cyberanger> it'll go up to 158F, but here that's unrealstic
<cyberanger> but apperently the record low on Adak is -3F and that was over 45 years ago
<cyberanger> the record high was 75F, over 55 years ago
<cyberanger> 20 to 60 is normal
<cyberanger> considering both devices were built with outdoor operating tempatures in mind, both can run as a Mesh Node
<cyberanger> I see no reason for this to be an issue
<cyberanger> but moisture and wind stand out, wind is what really concerns me
<cyberanger> elijah-mbp: any thing you see stand out?
<elijah-mbp> sounds reasonable so far, man :)
<cyberanger> elijah-mbp: you said you wanted a mesh node in cookeville?
<elijah-mbp> i'm actually in carthage, 30mi or so west of cookeville :)
<cyberanger> oh, well, hrm, an Al Gore area, he's not done this yet....
<cyberanger> (sorry couldn't resist) well, if one starts a node there, so might others
<cyberanger> so I could see doing it there
<cyberanger> It seems a viable area for it too, hrm
<vychune_> hello?
<cyberanger> hey vychune_
<vychune_> how u doing
<cyberanger> well
<vychune_> just joined the team trying to see what its all about
<cyberanger> well, in that case
<cyberanger> Welcome To the Ubuntu Tennessee Loco
<vychune_> Thank You
<vychune_> so what part of tennessee do you line?
<cyberanger> we have members from all over the sate, usually a few are here to chat at some point in the day
<cyberanger> Evenings is the most common
<cyberanger> I'm near Chattanooga
<cyberanger> well, except for the holidays, near Knoxville now
<vychune_> Whitehaven Memphis
<vychune_> whyd you start using ubuntu
<cyberanger> why, so long ago, I'm not sure it was ever a simple answer, and if it was I've forgotten it
<vychune_> lol
<vychune_> when i was 16 (19 now) i tried to pirate Windows and got caught and with no money i just happened to find ubuntu
<vychune_> and now i can say my stupidity paid off lol
<cyberanger> I've had a hard time thinking back on when I exactly started, Ubuntu 4.10 (Warty Warthog) or Ubuntu 5.04 (Hoary Hedgehog) or Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy Badger)
<netritious> Whitehaven? It hasn't been Whitehaven in 20-25 years lol
<cyberanger> vychune_: netritious is one of the two Memphis leaders, and a Southhaven native, I'll leave you two to debate that one
<vychune_> lol
<netritious> lol
<cyberanger> netritious: it is Southaven, right
<netritious> Southaven is in MS
<netritious> Whitehaven is the official name of that part of Memphis, but most in that area call it by another name
<vychune_> what is it now then? and yeah Southaven is the 'Sip
<cyberanger> netritious: true, but isn't also your town
<netritious> dat b Blackhaven mayne
<netritious> <-- from old home town/coro lake
<netritious> ...and westwood
<netritious> grew up there
<vychune_> *rolls eyes* i'm black i don't like that name much
<cyberanger> (you know, as the statewide leader, I should know, whopps)
<netritious> lol
<cyberanger> oh boy, ugh.............quick clear the air clear the air
<vychune_> cyberanger yeah you should lol
<netritious> all my friends in Whitehaven make fun of me for calling it Whitehaven
<vychune_> why cyberanger btw
<vychune_> netritious my friend just say da haven
<cyberanger> well, one issue with irc, you can't hear confruntation, and that sounded like fighting words for a moment
<vychune_> *friends
<vychune_> lol i meant about your nick
<vychune_> whyd you choose cyberanger
<netritious> vychune_: ah finally..the new generation is coming along..i never cared for either name to be honest
<netritious> da Haven sounds better
<vychune_> it's the capital of south memphis for me
<cyberanger> oh, lol, I've had a few nicks, most carying a theme of some kind
<netritious> lol how true vychune_
<cyberanger> this one and my last one to me carry a theme of anti-censorship
<vychune_> hm sounds unique
<vychune_> be right back
<cyberanger> I tried real hard for one with double meanings, last one didn't go so well in some circles
<netritious> I can hear it now cyberanger...
<cyberanger> and in the process, tried to avoid any common ones
<netritious> "are you the police?"
<cyberanger> that was what infocop411 had an issue with, hush/run, it's the internet police
<cyberanger> regrettably, cause that was the exact opposite of what I had in mind
<vychune_> back
<cyberanger> looking over screenshots, and counting live discs prior to my first personal machine, my use of linux appears to actually predate ubuntu, barely
<netritious> vychune_: are you born and raised in Memphis?
<netritious> *were you
<netritious> I don't count it, but I tinkered with a machine in '96-'97 that had red hat
<vychune_> yes born raised and graduated
<netritious> I totally didn't get it at the time, but then again I wasn't really in to server services yet
<cyberanger> otherwise I wouldn't have used knoppix 3.4, and I still have a 3.6 disc around, both predate ubuntu
<netritious> vychune_: ah k... cyberanger doesn't realize how progressive Memphis is...we all talk about race here openly, and not in a bad way although I'm sure that happens
<cyberanger> and looking at screenshots, changelogs and such, leads me to believe I installed Ubuntu 5.04 (Hoary Hedgehog) first, but used Ubuntu 4.10 (Warty Warthog)
<netritious> at least the newer generations
<netritious> 30 and younger
<cyberanger> netritious: well, I've seen it go both ways, from Erie, PA, Pittsburgh, PA, and Chattanooga, TN
<vychune_> race isnt a probelm for me
<netritious> true...Chattanooga is pretty progressive too
<cyberanger> and I'm twenty, so at the point you've got it as an issue I'd be far enough away
<netritious> never been to PA
<cyberanger> we're progressive, but if you pick a fight enough, you will get one sooner or later
<netritious> vychune_: that's what I was saying...it isn't for most people around here, unless you run into a redneck lol
<cyberanger> PA isn't as simple, I think Erie had gotten to that point, but this recession has unfortunately brought back old feelings
<cyberanger> and Pittsburgh is hard to read, gang issues
<netritious> my daughter is 8 and asks pretty regularly why people call themselves black or white, and that she has arguments all the time at school because of it lol
<vychune_> *Jeff Foxworthy voice* if your dog and your wallet are both on a chain lol
<netritious> lol
<cyberanger> idk why that reminded me of a simpsons scene
<vychune_> LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!
<vychune_> ? wiki jams?
<netritious> ah ha
<netritious> see cyberanger I told you someone would ask :D
<netritious> Wiki Jams
<netritious> where we as a team help other's setup their  wiki pages
<cyberanger> hehe, somebody did, yep
<netritious> on the ubuntu web site
<vychune_> oh ok
<cyberanger> update team documentation, member's wiki pages and so on
<netritious> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/tennessee.team
<netritious> yes, those things too
<cyberanger> helpful for us (next month we're applying to be offical (I couldn't apply this month, travelling then, whopps)) helpful for members applying for ubuntu membership
<cyberanger> so on
<vychune_> okok
<vychune_> good
<vychune_> uummmmmmmm* cyberanger wonders why these past few meetings my day turns to hell and gets in the way
<vychune_> saw this in a meeting log
<pace_t_zulu> http://www.junauza.com/2010/12/top-50-programming-quotes-of-all-time.html
<cyberanger> idk, still looking for an answer to that one, odd timing for service calls, personal issues and such
<cyberanger> November and December that happened, I think it did in October too
<netritious> pace_t_zulu: 46
<vychune_> pace_t_zulu:  41
<netritious> oh and 29
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: 17
<cyberanger> ?If McDonalds were run like a software company, one out of every hundred Big Macs would give you food poisoning, and the response would be, ?We?re sorry, here?s a coupon for two more.? ?
<netritious> haha 16
<pace_t_zulu> 12
<vychune_> LOL 12
<netritious> surprising coming from Bill
<cyberanger> 2 & 1
<cyberanger> ?There are two ways of constructing a software design. One way is to make it so simple that there are obviously no deficiencies. And the other way is to make it so complicated that there are no obvious deficiencies.?
<cyberanger> - C.A.R. Hoare
<netritious> yeah 2 is good
<pace_t_zulu> 50
<cyberanger> 2 appeals to the schizophrenic in me, well, both of them actually
<cyberanger> and I'm pretty sure one of them knows where I live
<vychune_> LOL
<pace_t_zulu> 21 is good
<cyberanger> you know, that's been proven true too
<vychune_> oh yes
<netritious> vychune_: I meant to ask how did you get caught using boot leg windows? Like microsoft came a knockin' on your door or...?
<vychune_> LOL
<vychune_> my key got reported stolen
<vychune_> i was ratted out
<netritious> that sucks
<cyberanger> stealing ubuntu is much harder ;-)
<vychune_> ???????
<cyberanger> note the emoicon
<netritious> cyberanger is making a joke vychune_
<vychune_> (got me thinking) how would you steal ubuntu
<pace_t_zulu> what version of windows... xp?
<cyberanger> sorry, another thing IRC doesn't show well, scarsam
<vychune_> I know it's a joke  but it got me thinking
<vychune_> and yes pace_t_zulu eXtremely Poor
<cyberanger> (however if somebody takes one of my custom live discs without me giving them it, there will be a trial, I will find you guilty, and you will be serving a sentence of my chosing)
<vychune_> LOLOLOLOLOLOL
<pace_t_zulu> vychune_: you would have been able to install... just not able to activate?
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: technically there's nothing wrong with selling a live cd ... right?
<vychune_> it was installed for two months then the "you have 30 days" prompt came up
<cyberanger> what are you selling it for, and why?
<vychune_> pace_t_zulu no there isnt
<cyberanger> and did you pay somebody for it, of given to you
<vychune_> ondisc.com does does it everyday
<cyberanger> well, I see a bigger issue depending on how one got it, at least ethically
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: i don't sell ubuntu discs... just pointing out it is not illegal (according to the license) to do so
<vychune_> i sold one for 5 bucks
<vychune_> lol
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: if someone is unable to produce a live cd themselves - they pay for it
<vychune_> or use ubuntushipit
<cyberanger> ah, since you said live disc and not ubuntu live disc, I will say that there can be, depending on each ones license
<cyberanger> some have stated that you can only charge for parts and reasonable labour
<cyberanger> kinda leaving it open beyond there
<pace_t_zulu> vychune_: my understanding is that it isn't too difficult to disable windows activation
<pace_t_zulu> vychune_: i couldn't say though... i'd rather not use windows if i don't have to
<pace_t_zulu> vychune_: you're better off with linux
<cyberanger> I grabbed a couple of boxes at Atlanta Linux Fest in 2009, gave some to my work, and to my lug (the GA loco didn't want them, they were soon to get newer discs) and the lug gave away the entire box at devchatt, kinda a barcamp event of sorts
<vychune_> well windoze has games i like lol
<cyberanger> at least I think it was devchatt, but it was an event of that kind
<pace_t_zulu> vychune_: i've always found consoles are the best gaming experience ...
<pace_t_zulu> vychune_: and consoles are much less expensive - relatively speaking
<vychune_> i dont have one mom took and idk where they are
<vychune_> *took them
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: for my custom discs, if it doesn't conflict with something upstream, I'd require nobody sell my software, you get it for free, you give it for free
<cyberanger> but I wouldn't disallow somebody to offset the costs of making the disc and shipping it
<cyberanger> as that's what I see ethically right too
<cyberanger> and other projects have done that, I just can't recall if ubuntu is one
<vychune_> *claps*
 * cyberanger is working on a setup for chattacon, should be cool
<vychune_> how do you italicize?
<cyberanger> uh....
<vychune_> uh?
<vychune_> the slanted letters
<cyberanger> oh, your client is showing that for some of my statements (mine isn't, simplier client)
<vychune_> oh
<cyberanger>  /me is working on a setup for chattacon, should be cool
 * cyberanger is working on a setup for chattacon, should be cool
<cyberanger> like that?
<vychune_> yeah
 * vychune_ 346132
<vychune_> cool
<vychune_> what are you using
<vychune_> i got chatzilla
<cyberanger> I use a few, irssi and weechat are my most common
<vychune_> oh ok
<cyberanger> some here have used pidgin, empathy, xchat, quassel
<cyberanger> there's a client for everyone TM
<vychune_> i tried empathy
<cyberanger> to me empathy is comparable to eating raw onions followed by drinking gasoline
<vychune_> dang
<cyberanger> yeah, I'm not a fan
<vychune_> any anime fans here?
<cyberanger> idk, the UI just never felt right (I did like pidgin, I could get users to try openoffice.org, mozilla thunderbird, mozilla firefox and vlc to switch to linux with time, but that got to be harder after that switch)
<cyberanger> barely
<cyberanger> barely an anime fan that is
<vychune_> i like pidgin
<vychune_> watching Yu Yu Hakusho now
<Xpistos> I am not
<cyberanger> Xpistos: when did you start using linux?
<Xpistos> 07
<Xpistos> full time
<Xpistos> 06 dabbling
<vychune_> hmm
<cyberanger> ubuntu, what version?
<vychune_> 10.10
<pace_t_zulu> i started with linux back in the late 90's
<pace_t_zulu> i actually payed for a boxed copy of redhat
<pace_t_zulu> i think the box is still at my parents house
 * pace_t_zulu is a little ashamed to admit paying for a copy of linux
<cyberanger> hehe, and red hat to boot
<cyberanger> alough in those days, that might have been acceptable
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: back in those days red hat was pretty good
<pace_t_zulu> a lot of mounting and unmounting back then
<pace_t_zulu> around 5.x / 6.x
<pace_t_zulu> back in the days of LILO boot loader
<pace_t_zulu> unity performs like a dog
<pace_t_zulu> a slow dog that is
<pace_t_zulu> no greyhound
<pace_t_zulu> well i gues vychune_ left....
<cyberanger> yeah, so it seems
<cyberanger> but yeah, I did stop myself realizing linux options were smaller then
<Xpistos> Happy New Year's Everybody and I am out! L8s~
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: i've been getting kernel panicks with the -11 kernel
<wrst> *panics :)
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: haven't had a kernel panic myself
<wrst> probably something with my hardware i will wait a little bit and if it doesn't get fixed will report a bug
#ubuntu-us-tn 2010-12-31
<cyberanger> man, why didn't I do this sooner https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization
<wrst> cyberanger: you will be proud i'm terminal completely right now what does that do?
<wrst> never mind cyberanger  i used links too just to make you happy
<cyberanger> hehe
<cyberanger> natty give you trouble?
<wrst> natty is impossible at the moment for me, working on my desktop some
<cyberanger> shame
<wrst> yeah i'm sure it will get better, or i hope it does atleast
<wrst> i'm installing arch on my desktop just in case
<chibihogoshino> thats allot of work wrst
<wrst> not really chibihogoshino i can have arch more or less running in a couple of hours, and i hate to have to roll back to 10.04 due to the old pacakges so just having my bases covered
<chibihogoshino> why not just compile on top of ubuntu
<wrst> compile what?
<chibihogoshino> so you dont have to roll back
<linuxman410> wrst u here
<wrst> i'd rather not be running old packages with 10.04, and i fear natty may be a little squishy and i am not having great great luck with some parts of 10.10
<wrst> hey linuxman410
<linuxman410> wrst where did you get 800 meg cdr
<wrst> didn't linuxman410 i'm using whatever stock is the 700 i guess
<wrst> the last natty image i downloaded was 688MB but didn't do me much good as soon as i booted in i got kernel panic
<linuxman410> i put a 700 in and tried to burn natty it said not enough room
<wrst> which image did you download?
<linuxman410> 32 bit
<linuxman410> x86
<linuxman410> it says it is 751 megs
<wrst> you downloading the daily or the alpha linuxman410 ?
<linuxman410> alpha
<wrst> ok it is over sized
<wrst> the daily builds aren't
<wrst> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<linuxman410> that i what i am saying if it stays that big it will be on dvd
<wrst> that gets you the alternate for some reason the live cd page isn't working
<wrst> linuxman410: it won't the later images aren't that big check out the daily builds they have that fixed
<wrst> they are releasing new images every day
<wrst> there is a dvd download but its over a GB
<linuxman410> so the live cd i have to burn to dvd to try out
<wrst> if you do the alpha but if you download a daily you won't
<linuxman410> how come last time alpha was not that big
<wrst> there has only been one natty alpha it hink?
<wrst> hmm that was strange
<wrst> hey refactorcid3 :)
<excid3|mbp> hey wrst :P
<wrst> ha ha :)
<wrst> good nick
<excid3|mbp> I was fixing up a LOT of keryx code :P
<wrst> :)
<chibihogoshino> if you start a x program in ssh can you background it and reconnect later ?
<wrst> chibihogoshino: that is way over my head :\
<wrst> oh cyberanger
<Juzzy> wtf did they move grub's menu.lst in 10.10? :/
<wrst> cyberanger: troubles?
<cyberanger> wrst: I'm very troubled
<cyberanger> why do you ask?
<wrst> just saw your disconnect... whats got you troubled?
<cyberanger> wrst: oh, not much, just reconfiguring for SASL authentication
<cyberanger> and it's not going smoothly
<pace_t_zulu> chibihogoshino: ping
<chibihogoshino> pace_t_zulu:  mmm ?
<pace_t_zulu> chibihogoshino: nevermind ... i didn't seen that you were trying to do it with X
<pace_t_zulu> i was going to suggest screen
<pace_t_zulu> but that may work too
<pace_t_zulu> for an X application
<chibihogoshino> how would you push it into the background ?
<wrst> cyberanger: if you are still using it shellium is back up
<chibihogoshino> yeah. i still need to get approved for access
<cyberanger> wrst: backup for what, SASL authentaction?
<cyberanger> I still gotta configure shellium's clients for it (actually, scratch that, I won't be configuring that on shellum, I don't want passwords in files on that system)
<pace_t_zulu> chibihogoshino:
<chibihogoshino> :-)
<pace_t_zulu> chibihogoshino: if you create a new screen session ... launch the program ... detach screen ... logout
<pace_t_zulu> you can later login and attach the screen
<pace_t_zulu> then you'd be back in the program...
<pace_t_zulu> that should work... right?
<chibihogoshino> ctl z to detach ?
<chibihogoshino> how would you reconnect to the program in x ?
<pace_t_zulu> [ctl] + [a] ... [ctl] + [d]
<pace_t_zulu> will detach
<pace_t_zulu> $ screen -S myScreen
<pace_t_zulu> ^ create a screen
<pace_t_zulu> $ screen -x myScreen
<pace_t_zulu> ^ reattach screen
<pace_t_zulu> [ctl] + [z] will terminate the screen
<chibihogoshino> hmm
<chibihogoshino> i detach the screen and the x window is still open
<cyberanger> and if the X server goes down, the program can too
<cyberanger> most will at least
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: same is true for local access at the desktop
<pace_t_zulu> if the xserver goes down
<cyberanger> yep, so chibihogoshino the screen method won't work then
<chibihogoshino> hmm..
<pace_t_zulu> right because you are creating the display for the xserver when you connect
<chibihogoshino> hmm..
<chibihogoshino> didnt know that apt-get has tab completion
<wrst> hello starsprout
<cyberanger> hey starsprout
<starsprout> hi guys! happy holi-days!
<cyberanger> you too
<starsprout> I finally registered my _true_ identity :-)
<starsprout> starspot is dead
<wrst> i am saddened at is passing starsprout
<wrst> why hello infocop411
<wrst> speaking of other identities
<infocop411> hehe
* cyberanger changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-tn to: Happy New Year Tennessee
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-01-01
<cyberanger> Happy New Year!
<cyberanger> Happy New Year!
<Juzzy> ditto
<wrst> morning chris4585
<wrst> hello rcs
<rcs> howdy!
<rcs> first time in irc, and checking it out for the upcoming meeting; looks like it works and I'll try to see y'all then.
<wrst> cool rcs how are you doing?
<rcs> rockin the meerkat, and have been an ubuntu regular for some time; happy new year!  how are you doing?
<rcs> freenode node selections are weird; clicking on wrst shows your server Newark, NJ and mine London, England but am in TN.
<wrst> rcs: you might want an irc client on your desktop it makes things a lot easier
<wrst> but i'm doing great i'm just avoiding the rain today!
<rcs> any favorite clients wrst?
<rcs> (I just went to http://webchat.freenode.net/ in chrome)
<rcs> howdy chris4585
<wrst> well if you use pidgin or empathy they have irc as part of them, they aren't the best in my book but aren't bad, xchat is good and quassel also is pretty good
<wrst> rcs: did you just join the team?
<rcs> joined some moons ago but never had a working IRC; saw the announcement in email and tried again, won
<wrst> ha ha cool
<wrst> but any of those clients are good and probably a little more reliable than the web chat
<rcs> thx, I'll check those out!
<wrst> in the repos so easy to get through software center
<rcs> thx; installed things before but connection strings never made sense before somehow; pretty obvious when I came in this time; musta had a "vista moment" ;-)
<wrst> ha ha :)
<rcs> meeting announcement came through with link to add to calendar, which was helpful
<wrst> that was cool, way to go cyberanger !
<rcs> [I have never used Vista.  Personally Ubuntu has been primary computer since before 7.10, but EVERYTHING has worked well since then]
<rcs> are you a chapter member, and if so, how long?
<wrst> i think i have been around here for about 2 years or so rcs
<rcs> active group wrst?
<wrst> yes pretty active
<wrst> what part of the state are you in rcs ?
<rcs> cool!  disappointed linux fest not in ATL past year.  I'm in Knoxville.
<wrst> ok cool we have a couple of guys in that are, cyberanger  for one and the most active of all of us
<wrst> he is actually south of knoxville
<rcs> thx wrst, good to meet you.  offline for now. bcnu.
<chibihogoshino> morning
<chibihogoshino> any ones resolution going to be to grow a freedom beard ?
<wrst> what is that chibihogshino?
<chibihogoshino> grew a beard for freedom
<chibihogoshino> like the gnu people
<chibihogoshino> ya know.. stallman
<wrst> ha,ha I think I will pass
<chibihogoshino> aww..
<chibihogoshino> just think wrst, we could have a gathering of the beards
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-01-02
<Xpistos> Hey everybody
<Xpistos> cyberanger: are you around?
<chibihogoshino> hey Xpistos
<Hex00010> What's up
<chibihogoshino> its dead in here right now
<Hex00010> Yeah i kinda figured lol
<Xpistos> hey chibihogoshino
<chibihogoshino> hey
<chibihogoshino> whats up
<DrPepper> So is everyone here from TN?
<chibihogoshino> yeah
<chibihogoshino> i think so
<Hex00010> Thats cool    Did you guys like that nice  storm last night?
<Hex00010> Duno if you guys got it  but it hit us really hard near memphis
<chibihogoshino> in knox we had rain and a bit of thunder. but thats about it..
<chibihogoshino> it was a nice change of pace
<Hex00010> Yeah just wish it was as warm as it was last night today
<chibihogoshino> yeah
<chibihogoshino> warm is nice
<chibihogoshino> cold is bad
<Hex00010> I've learned to adapt to it i live  in  OR for a  couple years which is always cold  then moved to Utah , SL  and it was hot every day   around 95+ degrees then moved to TN  so its like in the middle of warm and cold to me
<chibihogoshino> i wouldnt mind 90 right now
<Hex00010> I know its  cold as hell out side right now
<chibihogoshino> not as bad a ohio tho..
<chibihogoshino> i dont miss the winters there
<Hex00010> ha , I've never been to ohio before but i got some friends up there and i heard its  horrible during  this time of the year
<chibihogoshino> yeah
<chibihogoshino> its just cold on top of cold.. with the addition of wind
<Hex00010> I just hope  Tuesday  it wont be cold i litterly hate  going to ITT Tech and its cold as hell outside
<chibihogoshino> do you have to walk ?
<Hex00010> No i drive but  we have a  20 minute break  before it starts
<Hex00010> so we all just go out side and i smoke a  cig and talk but while im smoking my hands litterly turn purple its so cold
<chibihogoshino> gloves ?
<Hex00010> You know i always tell myself i need to get those  but  it seems as if  i always forget everday even if i remind myself  litterly 50 times a day
<chibihogoshino> put them with your keys
<Hex00010> ha good idea
<chibihogoshino> or do you have to buy a set ?
<chibihogoshino> how long does it take to go there ?
<Hex00010> takes around  25 minutes from my house to my college
<chibihogoshino> they have heating pads you can get
<chibihogoshino> you put them in the microwave and they stay warm for a few hours
<Hex00010> Ill have to go get those  my friend had those
<chibihogoshino> you could stop smoking and stay inside :-0
<chibihogoshino> :-)
<Hex00010> Yeah dont see that   coming true any time soon
<chibihogoshino> i hear its hard to quit
<Hex00010> It is and  if a person ever tell's you its not hard then there  bullshitting
<Hex00010> either that  or they have only smoked like  1  cig
<Hex00010> This is off topic
<chibihogoshino> heh
<chibihogoshino> it sways allot in here
<Hex00010> But i seriously  seriously fucking hate  people  defacing random ass websites
<Hex00010> It pisses me off so much
<chibihogoshino> huh
<Hex00010> i told you
<Hex00010> it was off topic lol
<chibihogoshino> what web site ?
<chibihogoshino> i thought you were talking about the last topic and what this channel is ..
<Hex00010> i major in  Information System Secuirty , And  Data Communications  Forenics Analaysis   Ive been  into Hacking Methodology for about  8 years now and  i go to these random  "  Hacking Forums "  that  talk about  Hacking and  you will come across some sites that encourage  people defacing websites. And it just pisses me seeing people do this
<chibihogoshino> the "hacking" sites iv been on seam like a joke
<Hex00010> 9 * out of 10 all  " hacking " sites  are  all jokes
<Hex00010> If you actually think about it  almost all the sites  have the EXACT same post on all of there forums. There is nothing new nor Educational at all.
<chibihogoshino> seams like most dont know what hacking is
<Hex00010> no they dont  they google  public exploits  search the dork in google and  use some gay sqli  against the site deface it and call them selves hackers? its pathetic
<chibihogoshino> yeah
<Hex00010> This stuff gives me a headache  seeing this stuff lol
<chibihogoshino> unless its to get a message out its pointless
<Hex00010> There  are only 3  things that i deface
<Hex00010> 1.  Media  -- To  make a Political Message  ,  2. I deface  hacking  websites that teach people how to hack,   3. and  Credit card  selling  forums
<chibihogoshino> yeah
<chibihogoshino> tho the media would spin it so it would probably get the opposite message across
<Hex00010> Had to go to the store
<Hex00010> Here is a  really fun IT  Security Challenge  http://fc4.me its from the creators of  BackTrack
<Hex00010> You will have fun with it if your into that type of stuff
<chibihogoshino> would be nice if i knew what to do after i got to the web page..
<Hex00010> lol
<Hex00010> Do you understand programing?
<chibihogoshino> nope.. not so much..
<chibihogoshino> i tried to learn c but that didnt work out to well
<Hex00010> :(
<chibihogoshino> im going to try python again
<Hex00010> Well  you dont really have to understand programing to interpet what to do
<Hex00010> Look at the  f4c.js script
<chibihogoshino> lol
<chibihogoshino> if i decoded the right thing.. thats funny
<chibihogoshino> nope. lol.. didnt get it
<cyberanger> wrst: Atl Linux Fest and fl. linux fest both were cancelled, dissappointing (however I would have probally been working)
<cyberanger> and idk if I'm the most active, it's hard to measure, but middle and west tn have had more meetups
<cyberanger> looks like we've got new people on irc for 2011
<chibihogoshino> why are they canceled ?
<chibihogoshino> ^ cyberanger ^
<cyberanger> they were in 2010, fall and recession, bad combo?
<cyberanger> (fall follows a bunch of summer ones like fosscon rit, or self)
<chibihogoshino> ah
<chibihogoshino> that sucks
<cyberanger> yeah, but costs gotta be managed
<cyberanger> the buildings atl. linux fest and fl linux fest might have wanted more or didn't offer the space
<chibihogoshino> yeah
<cyberanger> wrst: oh, btw: rcs's server was becuase webchat runs on the same server (really I should use that one myself for the same reason, but I chose the CMU server hubbard in pittsburgh)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-tn to: Next Meeting Jan. 6th at 8 PM EDT/7 PM CDT | Welcome to the Ubuntu Tennessee Team IRC Channel | Members add your info http://tr.im/nogt | Ask about our Wiki Jams
<Dan9186> mornin peoples
<cyberanger> morning Dan9186
<Dan9186> how goes it? :)
<cyberanger> not bad
<Dan9186> so i got a question for ya, got any recommendations for an inventory management solution?
<cyberanger> not an area I've yet looked into
<Dan9186> yeah, i'm real familiar with BMC's Service Desk, but was hoping for something a little less involved, and needless to say everything i google turns up junk
<Dan9186> cyberanger: but i was looking to you for the question to life the universe and everything :)
<cyberanger> equals 42
<Dan9186> yes but i've tried a number of questions and they just don't work out to be right
<cyberanger> in a few months we might have members in a few months that'd know
<cyberanger> Amazon in Chattanooga and all
<Dan9186> hmmm
<Dan9186> when did they get there?
<Dan9186> so that means we're gonna start having tax on items from Amazon?
<Dan9186> not so much on the more jobs front but the tax will suck
<cyberanger> well, they're not yet there, afaik
<cyberanger> on the way, though
<cyberanger> next to the new vw plant
 * Dan9186 goes and buys the next 5 years worth of things from amazon
<cyberanger> and idk about tax, if it's just a distrobution center
<cyberanger> but yeah, I expect it
<Dan9186> yeah they have to apply a tax to all sales in any state that they actually reside in
<cyberanger> and thus why I like using a ups store across the state line
<Dan9186> very sneaky sir very sneaky
<Dan9186> but that is a nice thing about memphis too
<cyberanger> and chattanooga
<cyberanger> two states near memphis
<cyberanger> and three near chattanooga
<Dan9186> the fiancee and i go to arkansas and mississippi all the time :)
<cyberanger> I ususally stick to the carolinas, but georgia and alabama works too
<cyberanger> geogria isn't ideal, atlanta has ups, becomes the same issue with fedex and memphis
<Dan9186> heh yup
<Dan9186> though if it weren't for fedex memphis would be dead
<cyberanger> vs dieing
<Dan9186> we lopped a large portion of the necrotic tissue off with getting rid of king willy
<cyberanger> same with where I grew up, some plastic corp. is all
<cyberanger> and less than before
<Dan9186> where was that?
<cyberanger> Erie, PA
<Dan9186> oh what was that work order software you suggested a while back? RT and what did it stand for
<Dan9186> interesting, sorry to hear you were sentenced to the south :P
<cyberanger> sentenced, hehe, that was a long time ago, some things I miss sure, but few regrets
<Dan9186> i was born, grew up in, and lived in memphis almost all my life
<Dan9186> not my most favorite place
<cyberanger> assuming it was me, http://www.sugarcrm.com/ Sugar CRM
<cyberanger> customer relationship management
<cyberanger> ?
<Dan9186> hmm, thought it was you, but text does look all alike
<cyberanger> hehe
<Dan9186> it wasn't sugarcrm, but i'ma add that to my list of things
<cyberanger> hrm
 * Dan9186 is really hating windows right now
 * cyberanger allways hates windows
<Dan9186> i've had to reassemble a laptop, and had to install of all things vista
<Dan9186> it gets almost all the way through when it hangs on the "completing isntallation.."
<cyberanger> that sounds like so much fun </scarsam>
<Dan9186> windows is always fun
<Dan9186> though i've never been, i would assume it's about as much fun as being on the wrong side of a shotgun barrel
<cyberanger> well, I think it's a little more fun than that, like sitting on some plastic explosive
<Dan9186> oh i see, you're suggesting it's more of a ride
<cyberanger> yeah, life's a blast, go out with a bang
<cyberanger> the ending is still the same unwanted outcome
<cyberanger> linux is like that too, more like fireworks
<Dan9186> well anything can be when it doesn't work, but i've had a lot more success thus far with linux
<cyberanger> and usually the fireworks don't blow off a finger
<cyberanger> just frustration when it doesn't lite
<Dan9186> you haven't seen the pics i have on my phone then :)
<cyberanger> (aka, configuring a new daemon, and it fails to work at first)
<Dan9186> best friend is an ER nurse
<cyberanger> I was referring to linux, not fireworks at that point
<Dan9186> hehe, it's only as dangerous as the surface of the desk is when you /headdesk
<Dan9186> what is the package called to install all the web server stuff? lamp?
<Dan9186> netritious: mornin
<netritious> morning Dan9186
<netritious> Happy New Year :)
<Dan9186> that's an aweful lot of pressure to put on me to suggest that the entirity of the whole year will be happy :P
<Dan9186> verdict is still out as to what direction it may go considering the wedding and all
<netritious> lol Dan9186
<Dan9186> netritious: sorry was at lunch when i started chatting, so how was your new years?
<netritious> good Dan9186...set off some fireworks around 11:30 pm when there was a small lull in the rain
<netritious> oh, and my wife made the New Years Eve Good Luck dinner...
<netritious> we usually have lamb chops, but this year she made Gyros from ground lamb at my request
<netritious> got the recipe from Xpistos and it is purty friggin' good
<wrst> hello netritious , Dan9186
<wrst> netritious: did you have successful upgrades?
<cyberanger> Dan9186: I'd just do it package by package
<cyberanger> apache2
<cyberanger> mysql
<cyberanger> php
<Dan9186> yeah already did :)
<wrst> good afternoon cyberanger
<cyberanger> reason I do that is usually I just need apache
<Dan9186> thought i just might get to be lazy was all
<cyberanger> wrst: did you see last night's messages I sent
 * wrst scrolls up
<wrst> oh yeah cyberanger i don't think i fully understood that
<cyberanger> what bit?
<wrst> the irc server part
<cyberanger> ah, he logged into http://webchat.freenode.net which is holmes.freenode.net
<wrst> ahh ok
<cyberanger> why connect to the internet, when connecting to localhost will do
<wrst> actually the web freenode client is pretty good
<cyberanger> and idk how they deal with irc.freenode.net, but it appears to be a dns round robin
<cyberanger> however I've just used hubbard.freenode.net (hardcoded) run be CMU
<cyberanger> that's why he went straight to holmes
<netritious> wrst: yes and no, but walking out the door atm...will explain later :D
<netritious> afk
<netritious> Dan9186: sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<netritious> ok, now afk
<cyberanger> (I should be using it too, tennessee via ssh to london to irc to pittsburgh to the linked ircd and then the other client, not an ideal route
<cyberanger> esp if enough clients use the same ircd)
<cyberanger> mhall119: Qimo got a good metion in chattanooga's lug
<wrst> cyberanger: i don't even know what network i'm on
<cyberanger> verne
<cyberanger> newark nj
<cyberanger>  /whois wrst wrst
<wrst> that's not too far away then :)
<cyberanger> yeah, and really the datacenter to datacenter (or my case university) lines are supurb so verne or holmes isn't that different, suprisingly
<wrst> i  would have more issues with my limited speed to my house i would think than anything else
<cyberanger> funny thing, I speed tested linode last night, I expected atlanta to win, followed by newark and dallas
<cyberanger> london actually won
<cyberanger> network topology can be weird that way
<wrst> when i do any speed test atlanta generally is one of the slower ones for me
<cyberanger> yes, but I also made traceroute a part of my test, all routed to atlanta
<cyberanger> which made it weirder for it to be so slow
<cyberanger> hey starsprout
<starsprout> ping
<starsprout> what lightweight distro is recommended for installing on a machine with only 256M or RAM?
<cyberanger> crunchbang, damn small linux, puppy linux
<cyberanger> others, but those three are my favorites (in order)
<starsprout> perfect - I was just reading about crunchbang.
<starsprout> gonna give it a shot on these older boxes
<wrst> starsprout: if you are interested in staying around ubuntu might want to give lubuntu a try
<starsprout> lubuntu
<starsprout> sounds promising
<cyberanger> yes, but at this time I'd put #! ahead of it
<cyberanger> or do a lean install
<starsprout> puppy's looking pretty good, although I can't seem to get it to boot after the installation yet
<wrst> cyberanger: i have ran lubuntu on a machine with 256MB of RAM i thought it ran pretty nicely
 * wrst wonders where software center went in natty
<cyberanger> wrst: before or after some of the later changes
<cyberanger> they kinda bloated it beyond the debian build
<cyberanger> hey lengau
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-12-25
<pace_t_zulu> merry christmas to all
<cyberanger> and to all a good day
<wrst> greetings chris4585
<chris4585> merry christmas wrst
<wrst> Jerry Christmas
<wrst> uhh
<cyberanger> lol
<wrst> merry Christmas :)
<cyberanger> Merry Christmas chris4585
<wrst> good day chris4585 ?
<chris4585> lol
<chris4585> yes :)
<chris4585> thanks cyberanger
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-12-26
<cyberanger> hey Juzzy & ComputerChic
<cyberanger> how's it going
<ComputerChic> hey
<average_guy> I hope that you guys all had a safe and Merry Christmas
<average_guy> Santa brought me nothin but nerd gear
<average_guy> another server and a fibre network
<wrst> hello chris4585
<chris4585> hey wrst
<chris4585> so wrst, I found a nice extension for cinnamon that allows scrolling to different workspaces like openbox
<chris4585> I'm kind of happy with cinnamon
<wrst> cinnamon looks tempting
<wrst> still have gnome goodness minus stupidity
<chris4585> ;p;
<chris4585> lol*
<chris4585> yeah
<chris4585> pretty much
 * cyberanger is too attached to openbox I guess
<chris4585> cyberanger, well I was using openbox
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-12-27
<cyberanger> hey jfenn2199
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-12-28
<chris4585> has anyone heard from binarymutant?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-12-30
<Ubik> gotta love uverse :P
<netritious> hello Vee1
<Vee1> Oh, hello!
<netritious> Vee1: new to ubuntu or long time user?
<Vee1> New.
<netritious> ah good! people still install ubuntu :)
<cyberanger> hey netritious
<netritious> sup cyberanger
<netritious> holidays good to you this year cyberanger?
<cyberanger> not much man, installed quantal last night, and alsa seems to either be broken, or I gotta do something new to get it going
<cyberanger> (side note, I did a cli install, after a few tries added lubuntu packages)
<cyberanger> netritious: oh, I had a very merry christmas, but I'm going to have a lousy new years in comparison
<netritious> think I'll stick to LTS as usual. packages get stale, but stable, and security updates seem to keep flowing.
<netritious> cyberanger: why a lousy new years?
<netritious> lemme guess, you spent all your money and gave everything away b/c you thought the world would end 122112? :D
<cyberanger> I know night shift on the one holiday where people try to stay up till new years will keep me unusually busy
<cyberanger> and due to the traffic at walmart, I'll have the extra task of pretending to be a cart pusher too
<netritious> ack...not as fun as it could be for sure
<cyberanger> and in comparison, I had christmas eve as a Sal. Army bell ringer, and then I was off until friday night, off last night
<cyberanger> now I work tonight until thursday morning
<netritious> gotta pay the bills, right?
<netritious> cyberanger: I've been reading up on TinyCore...pretty neat.
<cyberanger> so that comparison really matters, It was a bad week before christmas, then barely there christmas week (I had an extra day off compared to most) and then two weeks that typically are big retail weeks (that's why our retail calendar has 2012 going into the middle of january)
<cyberanger> yeah, but there are better ways to get them paid, and soon I'll be taking them
<cyberanger> yeah, tinycore seems to be a great cross between openwrt & gentoo
<Vee1> netritious: Sorry, I spaced out! Yeah, people still install ubuntu. I'm still trying to figure things out, but I think I'm getting the hang of it.
<cyberanger> small & compact, leaving you in total control
<cyberanger> hey Vee1
<netritious> exactly cyberanger
<Vee1> Hello, cyberanger
<netritious> np Vee1 :)
<netritious> cyberanger: installed tomato a few days ago...shibby version....works well on asus RT-N16
<netritious> Vee1: I'm assuming you came from windows?
<Vee1> netritious: Yes, I did.
<cyberanger> nice, I always liked tomato, seems there's been something lately that keeps me running dd-wrt or openwrt for myself
<cyberanger> but I still maintain a router for family with tomato, dead simple web-ui, but still has the higher end features
<cyberanger> netritious: finally ran into a mac user that left for linux
<netritious> wow...that's rare cyberanger
<cyberanger> yeah, between knoppix & his wallet, he realized linux was the better deal
<cyberanger> he thought he needed a newer machine, tried knoppix out of curousity (says he used live discs before, for work, but just ubcd & f-secure's rescue disc, stuff like that)
<netritious> apple designs some good hardware platforms, but I am no fan of mac osx
<netritious> I like mice with more than one button. my current mouse has 6 buttons, and I use them all
<cyberanger> that showed him that he didn't need to rush buying a new one, and it didn't need to be a more expensive mac, he just got a new lenovo with more hdd space and asked me what I run
<cyberanger> so I guess he'll be trying kubuntu or debian with kde shortly
<netritious> nice
<cyberanger> lol, I still don't like mice
<netritious> I guess it came from factory with winders :/
<cyberanger> actually, ordered from the business end, no OS
<netritious> oh even better
 * netritious still runs windows
<netritious> but I run a little of everything
<netritious> 'cept mac osx LOL
<cyberanger> I threw Windows XP in a VM this week, had something moonlight didn't want to play, so I played it with silverlight & figure that out this week
<cyberanger> I've run osx, but I've just gotten so used to having terminals out, the GUI isn't a feature to me
<cyberanger> I have wound up running openbox more than I used to (I used to just run off a tty or two, then fire up the gui as needed)
<cyberanger> but really it's just for firefox, youtube videos & whatnot, and terminator is nicer than a bare tty
<cyberanger> netritious: what do you favor these days, debian, ubuntu, kde, unity?
<netritious> anything debian based
<netritious> I prefer desktop because for a lot of things it's just faster for me
<netritious> but I'm more than comfortable at the command line ;)
<cyberanger> netritious: KDE, Gnome 3, XFCE
<netritious> eh they are all the same to me to be honest.
<cyberanger> tried LXDE yet?
<netritious> it's the programs installed that make a difference to me. right now I have gnome3 and unity
<netritious> a long time ago
<netritious> I've tried them all lol
<netritious> KDE seems "klunky" to me.
<netritious> can't really put my finger on it, just the best description I have for it.
<cyberanger> and yeah, I think that's why I went with Openbox, since it's grabbing & setting up everything, choosing what I want for a taskbar (tint2) wallpaper (nitrogen)
<cyberanger> I mean, it's really that simplicity + flexability, everything else feels too much like a kit
<netritious> unity is pretty good, but I like traditional menus, not that lens crap, so end up using gnome alot
<cyberanger> LXDE has come aways, really feels nice
<cyberanger> yeah, unity is why (without really realizing it) I hadn't tried anything newer than maverick till this week (however, I've had customers whose servers were on LTS & will be migrated after the new year)
<netritious> I've also been researching voice input....not to much, but a little.
<netritious> on winders it's easy.
<netritious> and it works pretty dang well I might add.
<cyberanger> yeah, festival is nice for tts, but I can't say I've tried any voice recognition on linux
<cyberanger> I used dragon naturally speaking in 2003, worked extremely well, some of my classmates wouldn't have gotten as far in class without it
<netritious> cyberanger: I upgrade 8.04 -> 10.04 -> 12.04 in less than a day. works fine. (server, not desktop)
<cyberanger> same here, except 10.04 -> testing or sid (depending on server) but customers I clone, stick on a VM or a dev VPS, then verify first
<cyberanger> uptime matters
<netritious> yeah, dragon products are good.
<netritious> yeah, uptime is good.
<netritious> :)
<netritious> speaking of uptime...I HATE COMCAST. But, whatever.
<cyberanger> usually it's no big deal, but I stagger it two months to let others find bugs, then move it, nobody requested a faster migration this time, and between IT stuff, wal-mart & bell ringing, I decided early january was better than fighting one more project in bell ringing season
<netritious> Four-five hours just this morning. No warning. No notifications. And this is business class? pfft.
<netritious> yeah, good to plan ahead.
<cyberanger> yeah, and I moved from charter in cleveland to comcast in athens (not a comcast customer yet, but it'll probally happen if I don't move first)
<cyberanger> not planning on letting comcast be my only connection though
<netritious> it's not my only connection. ;)
<netritious> but the other is basic basic basic dsl. waiting on ethernet over copper to come to my neighborhood.
<cyberanger> yeah, but your still running stuff from home right? this is a potential consumer customer saying that about them ;-)
<netritious> my stuff is for customers, but it's dev. so the context is different, sure. customer's production sites are all on aws now.
<netritious> I also have a business account with host gator. good for testing.
<cyberanger> whearas, I keep stuff in Linode, I have an arrangement with a Chattanooga & a Nashville data center, gets me a discount for colo, but I've not yet done that
<cyberanger> so anything here can stay celluar even, since I can snag a linode VPS or an ec2 to test with too easily
<cyberanger> but I do want more bandwidth & a static IP ideally
<cyberanger> so I will likely wind up on at least dsl sson
<cyberanger> err soon*
<netritious> yeah, bandwidth is good.
<cyberanger> well, it's actually the static IP I'm really after, I can't run dns off dynamic without a workaround that's messy
<cyberanger> but bandwidth will be nice too
<netritious> free static for a year with aws?
<cyberanger> well, I can't have aws into my home
<cyberanger> I've got plenty of static ip's via linode & peer1, it's just not to the apartment
<netritious> why do you want to run dns at your home?
<netritious> *a dns server
<netritious> a dns forwarder I get, and pretty sure you use one being /all up in some networking/ lol
<cyberanger> well, between the authoritive server (I can run that on dynamic, but it's messy) and running some opennic t2 servers already
<cyberanger> the t1 server is the only thing I'm not currently running, and I want to run that one at home
<cyberanger> and that needs to be static ideally
<cyberanger> then just the fact that it's a bigger hassle to get than it is to keep, if I'm setting up new service, might as well
<cyberanger> netritious: there is some other advantages, but I'm looking at it as that, getting it is the hardest part, cost isn't much of an increase, and it avoids a sloppy workaround for dns nameservers
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-12-25
<netritious> Merry Christmas!
<cyberanger> Merry Christmas netritious
<average_guy> Merry Christmas everyone!
<wrst> Merry Christmas!
<Juzzy> werd u guys too
<Unit193> Merry Christmas!
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-12-27
<wrst> welcome aboard netritious
<netritious> TGIF wrst :)
<wrst> always, doing ok netritious?
<Unit193> netritious: Howdy.
<netritious> wrst: yes finally got a bit of a breather today.
<netritious> howdy Unit193
<Unit193> clifter: Howdy.
<wrst> hello clifter
<Unit193> Guess not. :D
<wrst> we scared him off
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-12-28
<Omnifrog_> yay, ubuntu grub update reclaimed control of grub
<cyberanger> Omnifrog__: was that not what you had in mind?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-12-25
<cyberanger> Merry Christmass!
<wrst> Merry Christmas cyberanger
<netritious> Merry Christmas!
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-12-25
<minasota> Merry Christmas everyone
<minasota> /s/everyone/everybody
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-12-27
<average_guy> Is there a way to connect to a remote Ubuntu desktop and run on the clients hardware instead of the hosts like Remote Desktop?
<average_guy> I've messed with vnc and rdp servers but all are super crap compared to the connection between 2 win boxes
<average_guy> my vmhost has no sound hardware. with remote desktop from win10 I can listen to music in a VM because it uses the clients (my laptop) sound.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2017-01-01
<cyberanger> Happy new year everyone
#ubuntu-us-tn 2017-12-31
<cyberanger> Happy new year
<JackFrost> Not yet.
<wrst> somewhere?
<cyberanger> Happy New year's Eve then....
#ubuntu-us-tn 2018-12-27
<cyberanger> Maintaining quiet, I suppose.
<wrst> doing what we are good at :)
#ubuntu-us-tn 2019-12-25
<ZachGibbens> Merry Christmas
<JackFrost> Fröhliche Weihnachten!
<JackFrost> Joyeux Noël!
